# Corsair H60i



## Undercole (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

mein Kumpel hat sein Bitfenix Prodigy mit 2 LED Lüftern und 2x mitgelieferte Lüfter
jedoch wurde der CPU KÜhler zurückgesendet da er nicht auf das B75M-ITX gepasst hast

nun hat er eine Wasserkühlung verbaut wegen dem engen Platz

Corsair Hydro Series H60i CPU Wasserkühlung (2nd Generation)

Meine Frage ist wie folgt:

Er möchte vorne 2x 120mm Enermaxx Blue Apollish Lüfter einbauen
Oben die 2x 120mm Bitfenix Spectre Lüfter
und der Lüfter der Wasserkühlung soll hinten angebracht werden


wäre das so ok?


Mfg


----------



## <BaSh> (20. Februar 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

